# AQS- Edwards Swap & Sale



## AQS (Nov 15, 2005)

Hey everyone,

Alpine Quest Sports in Edwards, CO will hold its annual kayak swap & sale on Apr 11-13, 2014.

Kayaks, SUP's, Duckies & Rafts welcome.

We will post more info/ details as we get closer.

Kayak Swap & Sale

Enjoy the rest of the winter!


----------



## AQS (Nov 15, 2005)

*Swap this weekend*

Our swap and sale in Edwards is this weekend.

Rafts, Kayaks & SUP's

Great deals on new and used.

All remaining Alpine Touring and Telemark skis, boots and bindings up to 40% off.
All winter outwear is 50% off right now. We still have a great selection of winter clothing. 50% off- Patagonia, Flylow, Mammut, Black Diamond, LaSportiva and more....

I'll try and post a list of boats that come in for the swap Fri night.

Hope to see you this weekend!!


----------



## AQS (Nov 15, 2005)

*tons of boats*

Lots of boats coming and going throughout the day on Friday. Here is list in no particular order of what used boats we will have to start Sat am. I would guess we will see another dozen kayaks or so arrive in the am and a few more rafts.

Jefe Grande
Fun 1
Project X 48
Project X 64
Jackson Rockstar S
Jackson Rockstar L
WS Diesel 80
Pyranha H2 255
Pyranha Varun S
LL Biscuit 45
C4 iSUP 10' Rapid Rider
Sparky (little kid's SOT)
Jackson AllWater 10
WS Diesel 80
Dagger Agent 6.4
Dagger Ultrafuge
Carlisle Oar package
Dagger G-Force 6.1 w/ skirt & paddle
Dagger Vortex
Pyranha H3 245
LL CR80
LL CR125
LL CR250
Inazone 230
Old Towne Canoe w/ paddles
13' Raft w/ frame
Perception Shock
LL Ronin
LL Big Wheel
WS EZ
Dagger Kingpin 6.1
Project 52
Pyranha REV S
WS X
Dagger GRide 6.2
Jackson Fun 1
Rock Star L
Star
Ammo M w/ paddle
Diesel
Jackson Fun Runner 70
WS Micro X
Jackson Rocker
Aire Lynx Duckies X 4 (mint)
Biscuit 45
Dagger Rx & skirt
Perception Overflow
Dagger Ultrafuge
Pyranha ProZone $25

& a bunch of random paddles, skirts, wetsuits, booties & tops.

All new stuff in the store on sale too!


----------



## AQS (Nov 15, 2005)

*rafts and surfboards*

A couple more rafts and a few surfboards have shown up this am.
How about a Avon raft for $480?

https://www.facebook.com/events/283265571797975/289394714518394/?notif_t=like


----------

